# Urlaubsfischereischein Nordsee



## Stuw (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin absoluter Neuling in Eurem Forum und auch in der Welt des Angelns. Deshalb brauch ich mal bitte Eure Hilfe.
Ich selbst besitze noch kein Angelschein.
Ich überführe diesen Sommer ein Segelschiff von Hamburg nach Amsterdam. Dabei wollte ich gern in den Häfen angeln gehen. 
Für Schleswig Holstein konnte ich mir einen Urlaubsangelschein holen.

Nun zu meiner Frage. Gibt es auch einen Urlaubsangelschein für Touristen wie mich in Niedersachsen resp. friesische Inseln. Ich habe gelesen (Wikipedia) dass in Niedersachsen gar kein Schein notwendig ist. Stimmt das?
Wie verhält sich dies in den Niederlanden?

Ich danke Euch vorab für Eure Hilfe Gruß und Dank 
Uwe


----------



## Justsu (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Urlaubsfischereischein Nordsee*

Hallo Uwe,

ein bisschen Suchen hätte Dich hier sicherlich schnell weiter gebracht, aber ich sag's Dir gerne auch nochmal direkt: In den niedersächsischen Küstengewässern brauchst Du nur Deinen Personalausweis dabei haben!

Ich meine, dass man für's Salzwasser in Holland auch keinen Schein benötigt, da bin ich mir aber absolut nicht sicher! Was das betrifft, solltest Du nochmal recherchieren, oder schauen, ob sich hier noch jemand meldet, der sich da besser auskennt.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

